# Hull to Hamm march 2011?



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm hopefully getting across to this show but having trouble finding details how to get there by car.
Does anyone know a ferry company that goes direct from Hull? Or is it off at the coast & a long drive? 

Any details (ferry companies, ports, phone numbers) greatly appreciated!! : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Or just come with us on our coach?


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

coach how much? details please


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Id like to know too of any details, Im wanting to go to pickup some rarer stuff, and Im in Hull so any travel details would be appreciated.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Graz said:


> Or just come with us on our coach?


Thanks for the offer but I'm there's 4 of us & possibly bringing DWA back (depending on what's for sale) : victory:

Anyone got any details! :whistling2:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

What is the exact date of hamm in march?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Hamm March 2011 is on the 12th, doors open at 10am ( local time ) and close at 4pm, we have 2 coaches this time round and have spaces left on one of them, anyone interested in attending feel free to get in touch, PM myself, Graz, MonitorMad or MispentYouth for further information.
:2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Hamm March 2011 is on the 12th, doors open at 10am ( local time ) and close at 4pm, we have 2 coaches this time round and have spaces left on one of them, anyone interested in attending feel free to get in touch, PM myself, Graz, MonitorMad or MispentYouth for further information.
> :2thumb:


 
Hi, 

I contacted you last year reguarding your trip! and I asked if there was enough interest would a pickup at Bristol be consided! I dont know if you remember but is there any chance at all? :2thumb:.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted you last year reguarding your trip! and I asked if there was enough interest would a pickup at Bristol be consided! I dont know if you remember but is there any chance at all? :2thumb:.


If we managed to get a coach load for that area then we'd be happy to tonkaz, but if we don't achieve the numbers the it'll cost us money, gimme a pm if you have an idea on numbers wishing to attend and we'll see what we can sort.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i would get up to bristal for a coach to hamm, great idea tony


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> If we managed to get a coach load for that area then we'd be happy to tonkaz, but if we don't achieve the numbers the it'll cost us money, gimme a pm if you have an idea on numbers wishing to attend and we'll see what we can sort.


 
Only a handful that I know of around here but perhaps if I start up a thread it would give us an idea! if your definately up for it! 
I think down my way and up to bristol and around that area there may be quite a few others hopefully interested .


----------

